# Missing Setting? Gummy ROM



## krichmond0306 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a rooted Bionic which I recently installed the GummyNex Rom on. I can't seem to move my apps from internal storage to my internal sdcard. Am I missing a setting? Is it not supported?


----------

